# Yellow River - Brown's Fish Camp



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to fish Yellow River tomorrow. Never fished the Yellow before. I am going to put in at Brown's Fish Camp. How far is it from there to Cat Island Lake where the river really widens out? Also, if any one is willing to share, what has been working well? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I knew that area of Yellow. I fish closer to the bay for Bass. Good luck and hope some of the guys chime in...

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

a little more than 5 minutes up river


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The only time I ever fished out of Browns I was up-river and caught one single fish using a fly rod. Did not get another bite. It was the largest shellcracker I have ever caught, about 2 pounds. This was about 12 years ago.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. It was very hard fishing. Lots of boat traffic and there are a ton of gar in that part of the river. I had to work really hard for the fish I caught. Caught all of them on a dark green jig. Worked it really slow around log jams. Caught 4 bass total in 5 hours. One was 4.5 lbs. So that fish made it worth it. I talked to some other guys who said the fishing is better if you get up the river quite a ways.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have fished yellow river since I can remember and when it's low like it is now it is easy to catch large bream and warmouths in the stumps. Yes I said in the stumps,a foot off of won't produce, use a # 10 wire hook small split shot,and a sliding cork with 10-15# braided line on light rods with either worms or crickets and you will bring home 1# plus fish. It is hard fishing and you have to move alot and you have to have a small boat to get up the river now,but it is worth it.BTW go deep in the holes.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

bassfisher, 
how far were you fishing upriver from the launch? were you fishing the main river or the side creeks?


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I fished a couple miles up the river. Mostly fished the main river. Hit one side creek.


----------

